# Strain upper back



## Coder85 (Feb 4, 2016)

Does any one know the ICD-10 Code for "upper back strain" (thoracic area)?  I see one for cervical area and lower back.



Thank you!


----------



## SeanFleming0373 (Feb 4, 2016)

I use S29.012(A,D,S) - Strain of muscle and tendon of back wall of thorax


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 4, 2016)

I looked in the Index > Strain > Back. Which came up with upper and lower which did not work. There was a muscle (tendon) under the Strain Heading that said "see Injury, muscle, by site, strain"

I went to Injury > muscle (and fascia) (and tendon) > thorax (level) > Strain > Back Wall and came up with the same DX as Sean.


----------



## Coder85 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------

